# Should I move my horse?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

For the limited access hours alone, I would move. What happens if you want to ride in the morning and you work evenings? Moving your horse won't hurt your horse any, there are worse stress factors.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

The time limitations alone would have me leaving. Add the 2 feedings only, especially for a TB & the loss of facility use & I'd for sure be leaving.
Have you asked them why these changes took place? Sometimes barns do these things to get rid of boarders when they want only horses in training or are looking to be breed or discipline specific.

Your horse came from somewhere before you brought him there so I'm sure he'll adjust fine.


----------



## jackiedev (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you for the reassurance.
I have asked and at this point I'm just getting a bit of a runaround... Oh we are running low on hay (SO BUY MORE!!) and they don't want us using stalls anymore because some boarders are apparently leaving them a mess although all my friends that board there (which is a majority of the boarders they have that actually use those stalls) always clean up after their horses...

I'm getting the feeling the owner is slowly trying to push out the younger/less competitive boarders and focus more on the boarders looking to move up to A circuit showing.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Those are some crazy rules. I would definitely be barn shopping.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone who tells me I can't go see my horse when I want to would be out of my life. That would make me nervous. I can see asking people not to stay after 9 pm, MAYBE, just so the horses can rest and so there isn't traffic all hours of the night around the barn. Although 10 would be better. But you can only go after 4 pm? That's insane. And I would worry about what goes on when you're not allowed to go. 

As for the hay, can you buy a few bales of your own? Or at least use slow-feeder nets so horse can eat a little bit throughout the day? 

It sounds like they are being pretty hostile (locks on the stall doors?). I would look for a better barn.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> Anyone who tells me I can't go see my horse when I want to would be out of my life. That would make me nervous. I can see asking people not to stay after 9 pm, MAYBE, just so the horses can rest and so there isn't traffic all hours of the night around the barn. Although 10 would be better. But you can only go after 4 pm? That's insane. And I would worry about what goes on when you're not allowed to go.
> 
> As for the hay, can you buy a few bales of your own? Or at least use slow-feeder nets so horse can eat a little bit throughout the day?
> 
> It sounds like they are being pretty hostile (locks on the stall doors?). I would look for a better barn.


My guess is they are working training horses & don't want others in the way.
I know a place with mixed boarding who decided to be an exclusive HJ barn. They raised the board by 100% with only 1 month notice. People had to leave. Rotten tactics.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jackiedev said:


> Slowly they are taking away amenities and making the barn more and more unwelcoming. My horse no longer gets 24/7 hay, he only gets fed twice daily and if I bring him in during feeding I used to be allowed to give him a flake of hay... now I'm not allowed.
> 
> There is also 4 stalls available for outdoor boarders to use to tack up and grain their horses in which are now not only allowed to be used anymore but are getting LOCKS installed on them so that we can't open them.
> 
> ...


I separated your post into points to make it easier to answer. 

#1 This right here would be enough to make me be gone yesterday.

I have and probably will again, boarded outside horses. They have always gotten 24/7 hay from a round bale when they were out on pasture and flakes from a hay bale when they came into the barn at night. I did not allow a boarder to pull a couple of flakes and feed their own horse, but asked them to let me know if they felt their horse needed more of anything so I could look at the feeding program and figure out the best way to meet the horses needs. 

From my barn rules:
14.	DO not feed your equine. If you believe your equine needs its rations increased, please notify the Barn Owner. This doesn’t apply to feeding your horse(s) treats that you bring from home. 


#2 I have cross ties in the aisles and anyone can tack up and groom there. If a horse is on pasture only (RARE for me) and needs to be fed separately, I can always pull them into the arena or one of several smaller yards so they won't be bothered while they eat. Another "I'd be gone" quick situation. Regarding housekeeping, 

Taken from my barn rules:
9.	Keep the aisle clean of tack, brushes, halters, hoof pickings or manure. If you or your horse put it there, clean it up.

#3 Hours you can visit are ridiculous. Is it a business or not? If so then they should have certain hours of operation. 

Again, from my barn rules: 
1.	Stable is open from 8:00 a.m. to 9 p.m. only, 7 days/week.
2.	Boarders must make appointments to visit their horses after hours.

I also let them know that it does not apply in an emergency or if a horse is sick and needs medicating. 

#4. I saved the de-worming for last. I always encourage boarders to let me de-worm their horses so that I know that everyone gets done at the same time. I charge only what I actually pay for the de-wormer, not to administer it. 

If the barn isn't doing it though, go grab a fecal sample from your horse and see what the vet says to use. If he hasn't had a good combo de-wormer in a long time, then buy a tube of one of the ones with moxidectin and/or praziquantal and do it yourself. It will save you money in the long run. 

I'm pretty sure they haven't cut the cost of your board bill to reflect the things they've taken away. Go find another barn where you can get what you're paying for.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Well put dreamcatcher, very well put.....
_
If you are noticing "differences" in your horses looks {appearance}, their temperament I would be out the door in a flash.
To many minor changes happening add up to a large issue of horse owner unhappiness and horse not thriving....

Locks on stalls....well, as long as no horse resides in that stall the barn has the right to put them off-limits. I would think a sign would suffice though not resorting to padlocks.
If you see a lock on a stall door with a horse inside, call for a trailer and leave immediately...when leaving call officials as it is against the law to lock a stall with a horse inside or a barn with livestock inside, period. They can lock any gates in or out of a facility, but not occupied stalls or barns.

The hours...really?
I worked in a training h/j barn for many years....
Even with a heavy training schedule to keep we had owners in and out seeing their animals, riding and such.

Bottom line is...
You are unhappy in a barn once friendly and inviting now not.
You pay large amounts of money for your horse and the ability to enjoy that horse....
You see changes that are not pleasant to you...
So move the horse and you to another friendlier, better environment.
The horse will adapt to new surroundings the same as he did here....
As for the worming....get that fecal done and soon before he destroys his tail rubbing. Take a "quiet" look around and see if other horses are also exhibiting the same tail-rubbing...
Sadly, you could worm yours, but if others are not wormed at the same time he could get worms again very easily...

TIME TO MOVE....now!
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I am fortunate enough to live in the country and not have to rely on bording, with that being said I don't understand how someone can tell when you can see your horse!! That alone would cause me to want to move.
Good luck!


----------

